# Pay attention to your cashout, Uber is stealing from drivers!!



## Assysalt (Apr 12, 2018)

I noticed on the first sunday 2.3.2019 I cashed out and had a -2.00. I got a tip and it put me at a 0.00 balance. I just thought it was a mistake and I didnt want to argue 1.50. This past sunday same thing! I got a 4 dollar tip that put me at a -2.00 balance. Pay attention to your cashout and keep records. They did the same thing to my husband. It they steal 2 from everyone they are making a killing.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Assysalt said:


> I noticed on the first sunday 2.3.2019 I cashed out and had a -2.00. I got a tip and it put me at a 0.00 balance. I just thought it was a mistake and I didnt want to argue 1.50. This past sunday same thing! I got a 4 dollar tip that put me at a -2.00 balance. Pay attention to your cashout and keep records. They did the same thing to my husband. It they steal 2 from everyone they are making a killing.


If you deposit to GobBank there's no fee, if you deposit to your own account there's a .50 cent fee.


peteyvavs said:


> If you deposit to GobBank there's no fee, if you deposit to your own account there's a .50 cent fee.


If you're a Lyft driver then 2 bucks sounds right, Lyft has it own ways of shafting drivers, no lube.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

If you drive anything of value you are stealing from yourself anyways, what’s a few dollars?


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

I’m trying to figure out why people drive for illegally operating rideshare companies who steal from their drivers.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Hopindrew said:


> I'm trying to figure out why people drive for illegally operating rideshare companies who steal from their drivers.


What is illegal about Uber and Lyft?


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> What is illegal about Uber and Lyft?


They both operate illegally. Now they're stealing from drivers as they have been all along and there's nothing drivers can do about it.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Hopindrew said:


> They both operate illegally. Now they're stealing from drivers as they have been all along and there's nothing drivers can do about it.


How are they operating illegally?


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> How are they operating illegally?


They both don't comply with the laws that regulate transportation. That's why rideshare drivers are paid so poorly and when there's an issue like money being stolen there's nothing drivers can do about it


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Hopindrew said:


> They both don't comply with the laws that regulate transportation. That's why rideshare drivers are paid so poorly and when there's an issue like money being stolen there's nothing drivers can do about it


They do comply with the laws, please explain


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> They do comply with the laws, please explain


No they don't which is why rideshare drivers are poor underpaid people


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Uber and Lyft do not run illegally, but they allow drivers to skirt the law by not making rideshare coverages mandatory.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

In many jurisdictions there are laws specifically that regulate the TNC. While they may operate under different laws than traditional taxi services they are legal.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Hopindrew said:


> No they don't which is why rideshare drivers are poor underpaid people


I'm not poor, and in MA, they operate legally.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> I'm not poor, and in MA, they operate legally.


Ah yes the rideshare driver that claims they are making decent money getting a piece of 68 cents a mile paying for their own gas, maintenance and their car is depreciating rapidly. You make very little. You and your car aren't any better than facts.


Uberfunitis said:


> In many jurisdictions there are laws specifically that regulate the TNC. While they may operate under different laws than traditional taxi services they are legal.


No they are illegal, they have been illegally operating since day one.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Hopindrew said:


> Ah yes the rideshare driver that claims they are making decent money getting a piece of 68 cents a mile paying for their own gas, maintenance and their car is depreciating rapidly. You make very little. You and your car aren't any better than facts.


My car is great, 2018 model SUV. I am retired, I get a pension check every month and I also work a DOD contracting job, Uber pay for vacations and extra things.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Hopindrew said:


> No they are illegal, they have been illegally operating since day one.


If you have laws that regulate them, how are they operating illegally?


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

NYC is the only place I know of that make rideshare comply with some kind of reasonable law and that just happened


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Hopindrew said:


> NYC is the only place I know of that make rideshare comply with some kind of reasonable law and that just happened


VA, FL, DC, MD just a few more off the top of my head. Now what they regulate and require you may not consider reasonable and it may indeed not be but it does operate within a legal framework so it is legal.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> My car is great, 2018 model SUV. I am retired, I get a pension check every month and I also work a DOD contracting job, Uber pay for vacations and extra things.


So if rideshare was you're only job you'd be poor. So you're making legally operated transportation businesses and their drivers poor. Good for you. You must be proud


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Hopindrew said:


> So if rideshare was you're only job you'd be poor. So you're making legally operated transportation businesses and their drivers poor. Good for you. You must be proud.


Its a side gig now did you miss the memo?


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

Uberfunitis said:


> VA, FL, DC, MD just a few more off the top of my head. Now what they regulate and require you may not consider reasonable and it may indeed not be but it does operate within a legal framework so it is legal.


It is not legal. Rideshare is supposed to be operating under taxi laws


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Hopindrew said:


> It is not legal. Rideshare is supposed to be operating under taxi laws


Who said? If they have separate laws that regulate them they can still be legal and not fall under taxi regulations. That is intentional on the part of regulators for whatever reasons they have.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

Think about the title of this post. It's amazing how stupid people think.


Uberfunitis said:


> Who said? If they have separate laws that regulate them they can still be legal and not fall under taxi regulations. That is intentional on the part of regulators for whatever reasons they have.


No. Rideshare falls under taxi regulations.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Your screenshot looks correct from a quickglance, you cashout $6 more than was there i imagine your tips posted on one sytem before the other then they took the .50 cent cashout fee.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Hopindrew said:


> Ah yes the rideshare driver that claims they are making decent money getting a piece of 68 cents a mile paying for their own gas, maintenance and their car is depreciating rapidly. You make very little. You and your car aren't any better than facts.
> 
> No they are illegal, they have been illegally operating since day one.


Sorry that your taxi gig got replaced by something far superior. Maybe if for the last 50 years dispatchers and cabbies weren't so arrogant and condescending, then you would still have a chance, but no you've been replaced.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Hopindrew said:


> Think about the title of this post. It's amazing how stupid people think.
> 
> No. Rideshare falls under taxi regulations.


not in my jurisdiction it does not, they have separate TNC regulations. Regulated differently but still regulated and legal.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> Sorry that your taxi gig got replaced by something far superior. Maybe if for the last 50 years dispatchers and cabbies weren't so arrogant and condescending, then you would still have a chance, but no you've been replaced.


Really you think? Think again. Uber and Lyft are both failing companies. Both are bleeding money. Billions lost every year. They're so desperate they're going public. Know your facts. 4.5 billion lost in 2017 by Uber alone.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Hopindrew said:


> Really you think? Think again. Uber and Lyft are both failing companies. Both are bleeding money. Billions lost every year. They're so desperate they're going public. Know your facts. 4.5 billion lost in 2017 by Uber alone.


Its called investing in the future. Will those investments work out I have no idea.


----------



## Assysalt (Apr 12, 2018)

Rockocubs said:


> Your screenshot looks correct from a quickglance, you cashout $6 more than was there i imagine your tips posted on one sytem before the other then they took the .50 cent
> 
> 
> Rockocubs said:
> ...


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Hopindrew said:


> Really you think? Think again. Uber and Lyft are both failing companies. Both are bleeding money. Billions lost every year. They're so desperate they're going public. Know your facts. 4.5 billion lost in 2017 by Uber alone.


Know my facts? I said you got replaced by a something far superior. I said if the taxi industry wasn't so arrogant and condescending, you would may still have a chance. Where do I need to check my facts? I smell disgruntled, sorry dude, it's life something better came along. Who wants to wait 45 min to an hour for an overpriced cab that smells like BO? Bye bye, McDonalds is hiring.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

If rideshare is illegal, then why are the cops not busting them? Its not like theyre hiding, most put a sticker on their car. Ive been oulled over while driver with a pax in my car, just got a warning for going down a one way that was just made into a 1 way. The notion that its illegal is laughable. Ex cabby i bet?


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> Know my facts? I said you got replaced by a something far superior. I said if the taxi industry wasn't so arrogant and condescending, you would may still have a chance. Where do I need to check my facts? I smell disgruntled, sorry dude, it's life something better came along. Who wants to wait 45 min to an hour for an overpriced cab that smells like BO? Bye bye, McDonalds is hiring.


The facts are they're not going to be around much longer


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Hopindrew said:


> The facts are they're not going to be around much longer


Good response. Study for the hiring exam at McDonalds, you will need to score high to beat out the teenagers. I think they piss test now too, but you can still have the BO.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> Good response. Study for the hiring exam at McDonalds, you will need to score high to beat out the teenagers. I think they piss test now too, but you can still have the BO.


Hey look I know you're upset because you're a rideshare driver but when you look at the rapes murders and assaults piled up in such a short amount of time by rideshare maybe you'll understand


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Hopindrew said:


> Hey look I know you're upset because you're considered a rapist and murderer because you're a rideshare driver but when you look at the rapes murders and assaults piled up in such a short amount of time by rideshare maybe you'll understand


LOL, again great response, because no cabbie ever has done anything wrong but smell bad.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Only on UP can a thread go from Uber "stealing" from a driver to murder, rape and bad smelling cabbies. LOL!!!

Keep up with the good work!


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> Only on UP can a thread go from Uber "stealing" from a driver to murder, rape and bad smelling cabbies. LOL!!!
> 
> Keep up with the good work!


Rideshare setting all kinds of records. Rapes assaults murders car repossessions. It's a nightmare. Oh yeah can't forget company losing money records even after stealing from their drivers. LMAO


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Hopindrew said:


> Rideshare setting all kinds of records. Rapes assaults murders car repossessions. It's a nightmare. Oh yeah can't forget company losing money records even after stealing from their drivers. LMAO


How's that medallion value? Did it plummet? Karma.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I think Uber and Lyft are both rotten companies...I was just trying to see what law is being broken...you can’t just say they are breaking a law and not back up how.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> I think Uber and Lyft are both rotten companies...I was just trying to see what law is being broken...you can't just say they are breaking a law and not back up how.


When somebody is hell bent on something, facts don't matter, ya know...


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> How's that medallion value? Did it plummet? Karma.


Medallion value doesn't effect most drivers just the owner. You should really know what you're talking about before posting. And how's that Uber/ Lyft value? Keeps falling with every billion lost. So much in fact they're desperate for investors.


Jay Dean said:


> I think Uber and Lyft are both rotten companies...I was just trying to see what law is being broken...you can't just say they are breaking a law and not back up how.


Well there's many but the biggest is the set rate requirement for where you work. Where I work it's $2.50 a mile in one county and $3.00 a mile in another county. This is a set regulation by the government. That's why rideshare drivers are hurting so bad losing vehicle after vehicle to repossession. Not making enough money to pay bills or put food on the table.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Hopindrew said:


> Medallion value doesn't effect most drivers just the owner. You should really know what you're talking about before posting.


Funny, you telling me what I should do, a former taxi driver that got his application to McDonalds denied for insufficient life experience. When the medallion owner has to close shop because he/she lost $800,000 that may have an effect most drivers.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> Funny, you telling me what I should do, a former taxi driver that got his application to McDonalds denied for insufficient life experience. When the medallion owner has to close shop because he/she lost $800,000 that may have an effect most drivers.


That's mature. Actually I didn't apply at McDonald's but to be honest I would make more at McDonald's working part time than working full time doing rideshare. Also to even show you really don't know what you're talking about not all places have medallions so the medallion thing doesn't affect the company I work for. In fact most places don't.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Hopindrew said:


> Medallion value doesn't effect most drivers just the owner. You should really know what you're talking about before posting. And how's that Uber/ Lyft value? Keeps falling with every billion lost. So much in fact they're desperate for investors.
> 
> Well there's many but the biggest is the set rate requirement for where you work. Where I work it's $2.50 a mile in one county and $3.00 a mile in another county. This is a set regulation by the government. That's why rideshare drivers are hurting so bad losing vehicle after vehicle to repossession. Not making enough money to pay bills or put food on the table.


It is true about the wages, but what law is being broken? What you think is supposed to happen because cabs do does not mean it's a law for rideshare companies. Do not use law as your displeasure with rates, it is not "illegal" so stop acting like it is "illegal"


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Hopindrew said:


> That's mature. Actually I didn't apply at McDonald's but to be honest I would make more at McDonald's working part time than working full time doing rideshare. Also to even show you really don't know what you're talking about not all places have medallions so the medallion thing doesn't affect the company I work for. In fact most places don't. Amateur hour right here on Uber people.


That's a good come back, I'm proud of you.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> It is true about the wages, but what law is being broken? What you think is supposed to happen because cabs do does not mean it's a law for rideshare companies. Do not use law as your displeasure with rates, it is not "illegal" so stop acting like it is "illegal"


It is illegal. The rate set for where I work is 2.50 a mile in one county and 3.00 a mile in another. That's the law. That is the government set price in two counties. What about that is hard to understand.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Hopindrew said:


> It is illegal. The rate set for where I work is 2.50 a mile in one county and 3.00 a mile in another. That's the law. That is the government set price in two counties. What about that is hard to understand. Amateur hour right here on Uber people. Chatting with the stupid is hard work. I should get paid for this LMAO


It's a law for shady cab companies...not for rideshare drivers. Delusional thoughts are dangerous for anyone behind a wheel driving others.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> It's a law for shady cab companies...not for rideshare drivers. Delusional thoughts are dangerous for anyone behind a wheel driving others.


No it's a law for any company defined as taxi which rideshare companies fall under. It's a law set by the government that everybody under taxi is supposed to follow.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Hopindrew said:


> Like I said amateur hour right here on Uber people. No it's a law for any company defined as taxi which rideshare companies fall under. It's a law set by the government that everybody under taxi is supposed to follow. Some of your comments are just useless garbage. How about an educated response that actually makes sense?


Rideshare companies are not regulated by the same law you wish they were, was my only point. Here you want to be insulting when I clearly asked how is a law being broken.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Hopindrew said:


> Like I said amateur hour right here on Uber people. No it's a law for any company defined as taxi which rideshare companies fall under. It's a law set by the government that everybody under taxi is supposed to follow. Some of your comments are just useless garbage. How about an educated response that actually makes sense?


Problem here is Government regulation. This thread is out of control, good luck.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Ssgcraig said:


> Problem here is Government regulation. This thread is out of control, good luck.


And I do feel for the guy wanting what isn't real, Hell I'd love to be Superman but I'm not going around saying it's the law I should be Superman lol and insulting others in the process


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> Rideshare companies are not regulated by the same law you wish they were, was my only point. Here you want to be insulting when I clearly asked how is a law being broken.


Rideshare companies fall under taxi so they are operating illegally and that's why they are A. Losing billions every year and won't last for the long term. B. Paying dirt to their drivers who can't even make a simple car payment with the money they earn. C. Have pissed off drivers who assault murder and defraud riders at an alarming rate.D. Not doing adequate background checks which also account for huge number of rapes assaults murder and fraudulent claims against passengers.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> Problem here is Government regulation. This thread is out of control, good luck.


No the problem is illegal rideshare. They don't charge enough to turn a profit and their drivers make jackshit.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Hopindrew said:


> No the problem is illegal rideshare. They don't charge enough to turn a profit and their drivers make jackshit.


One last time, what is "illegal" what law are they breaking fine sir?


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Hopindrew said:


> No the problem is illegal rideshare. They don't charge enough to turn a profit and their drivers make jackshit.


You're right I was wrong, I see the problem now.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


>


Perfect video. That's where Uber/Lyft's business is heading. They would have been doing much better if they were being run within the law. Can't make money losing money on every ride.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Apparently he thinks rideshare companies are taxis...and


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Hopindrew said:


> Perfect video. That's where Uber/Lyft's business is heading. They would have been doing much better if they were being run within the law. Can't make money losing money on every ride.


I invite you to have a conversation with the states attorney where you live and inform them of this illegal activity. If a law is actually being broken I am sure that someone in that office would be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Hopindrew said:


> Like I said amateur hour right here on Uber people. No it's a law for any company defined as taxi which rideshare companies fall under. It's a law set by the government that everybody under taxi is supposed to follow. Some of your comments are just useless garbage. How about an educated response that actually makes sense?


Please post this law along with a link to its official location.

Welcome to the game of life.
------------------------------------------------------
To the OP, I have never had an issue with Uber or Lyft not paying me what I earned. I don't do instant pay or whatever it is called. Itrack every trip I did and watch every penny.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> Apparently he thinks rideshare companies are taxis...and


This is funny, angry worker that has been replaced by technology and better efficiency that can't come to terms that the job market evolves, if you're not staying on top, you will be at the bottom.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

Uberfunitis said:


> I invite you to have a conversation with the states attorney where you live and inform them of this illegal activity. If a law is actually being broken I am sure that someone in that office would be able to point you in the right direction.


I have contacted many including the governor. The state has told all local governments hands off regardless of the law.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Hopindrew said:


> I have contacted many including the governor. The state has told all local governments hands off regardless of the law.


State law trumps local law in many situations seems like what is happening where you live.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Hopindrew said:


> I have contacted many including the governor. The state has told all local governments hands off regardless of the law.


Ahh, now the looney tune finally comes out. Next will be the senator/congressman then POTUS.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Hopindrew said:


> Jay dees I thought I told you to get a coloring book and crayons and go sit in the corner. LMAO


Do you think you can provide me with what law is being broken or should your ridiculous responses just keep coming, all we want is to see the law being broken and how things are "illegal". I didn't say it you did, provide details in what you said.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Its a side gig now did you miss the memo?


He's another "new" member looking for attention.


----------



## UberPrius11 (Jun 23, 2016)

Hopindrew said:


> The facts are they're not going to be around much longer


Right! You have to make some profit to stay in business I mean look at that company Amazon, whatever happened to them? :wink: Illegal is only an issue if you are caught or someone can get you into court and the court determines it. Right now they are operating in grey areas and whatever laws they violate will just be paid by a small fine as is the current corporate structure in the US. The only people that will pay will be idiots who buy into the IPO


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Assysalt said:


> I noticed on the first sunday 2.3.2019 I cashed out and had a -2.00. I got a tip and it put me at a 0.00 balance. I just thought it was a mistake and I didnt want to argue 1.50. This past sunday same thing! I got a 4 dollar tip that put me at a -2.00 balance. Pay attention to your cashout and keep records. They did the same thing to my husband. It they steal 2 from everyone they are making a killing.












you had a balance of 331.00
gave you a deposit 337.00

that left you with a balance of negative $6.00

I dont know why they gave you 6 more than you had l, but they did. Oh, they added your tips to the total before they showed up on your transactions. so your 2 tips 2&4 were paid in the 337.

its correct. it's just listed in an odd manner











Hopindrew said:


> Jay dees I thought I told you to get a coloring book and crayons and go sit in the corner. LMAO





Hopindrew said:


> I'm trying to figure out why people drive for illegally operating rideshare companies who steal from their drivers.





Hopindrew said:


> They both operate illegally.





Hopindrew said:


> They both don't comply with the laws that regulate transportation





Hopindrew said:


> No they don't which is why rideshare drivers are poor underpaid people





Hopindrew said:


> No they are illegal, they have been illegally operating since day one.





Hopindrew said:


> It is not legal. Rideshare is supposed to be operating under taxi laws


you should just type nuh-uh, it would save you a ton of time and have the same meaning as what you are saying.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Hopindrew said:


> They both don't comply with the laws that regulate transportation. That's why rideshare drivers are paid so poorly and when there's an issue like money being stolen there's nothing drivers can do about it


Okay, then don't drive.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> They do comply with the laws, please explain


They're operating a taxi service under the false pretense of being a "technology company".

Due to political corruption and incompetence, they've been able to get away with it, but uber is well aware they're skating on very thin ice.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> They're operating a taxi service under the false pretense of being a "technology company".
> 
> Due to political corruption and incompetence, they've been able to get away with it, but uber is well aware they're skating on very thin ice.


I do agree both U and L are shady, but I still have not heard of an actual law being broken by them operating the way they do.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> I do agree both U and L are shady, but I still have not heard of an actual law being broken by them operating the way they do.


Their relationship with their drivers is a violation of independent contractor laws, but due to corruption and incompetence, they've been allowed to get away with it.

Up to now, they've successfully been able to buy their way out of trouble by throwing money at politicians via "campaign contributions" and lobbying.

They've even been allowed to write their own "rideshare" laws.

But political winds could change, court rulings could nullify those laws, and NYC type regulations could spread.

The term rideshare itself is a scam as it's been practiced up to now.

Rideshare is carpools and sluglines. In other words, it's driving people to places or in the direction you're already going anyway.

Getting radio calls (cell phones are radios) to pick up passengers, sometimes many minutes and/or miles away is taxi driving.

Taxis have strict regulations they must follow... regulations rideshare companies have been allowed to ignore or be exempt from.

That could change at any time, and uber is well aware of it.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> Their relationship with their drivers is a violation of independent contractor laws, but due to corruption and incompetence, they've been allowed to get away with it.
> 
> Up to now, they've successfully been able to buy their way out of trouble by throwing money at politicians via "campaign contributions" and lobbying.
> 
> ...


Would you happen to have a link to the specifics of the contractor laws that U/L are breaking? An example of how they are breaking that law in contrast to the written law?


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Hopindrew said:


> Sorry but stupid people can be really annoying.


Believe me, we are well aware of that.


----------



## Sold My Soul For Stars (Dec 26, 2017)

Assysalt said:


> I noticed on the first sunday 2.3.2019 I cashed out and had a -2.00. I got a tip and it put me at a 0.00 balance. I just thought it was a mistake and I didnt want to argue 1.50. This past sunday same thing! I got a 4 dollar tip that put me at a -2.00 balance. Pay attention to your cashout and keep records. They did the same thing to my husband. It they steal 2 from everyone they are making a killing.


 
as a couple people have mentioned, your payout was $6 more than what your balance was. Not sure why that happened but it did. So they're not stealing money from you. They simply overpaid you initially.
-------------------------
this job is definitely frustrating. That's one thing we can all agree on but please let's all try and be respectful of everyone's opinion. At the end of the day we're all drivers, driving for these companies. We are on the same team


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> Would you happen to have a link to the specifics of the contractor laws that U/L are breaking? An example of how they are breaking that law in contrast to the written law?


I don't have a link but you can find them on the internet.

Here's a few of the ways they violate IC laws...

1) Doing work that's an integral part of the company.

That's why they deny they're a transportation company, which is a ludicrous lie on their part.

2) Ongoing relationship with Uber.

IC relationships are not supposed to be ongoing or permanent.

3) Interference hiring or using assistants.

We're not allowed to have anyone in the car except pax.

4) Services rendered personally.

We're not allowed to delegate work to others. We can't hire drivers.

5) Control over the workers.

Every aspect of the job is dictated by uber's contract. They make all the rules, dictate pay rates, hire, fire, etc. If Uber decides drivers should give pax backrubs and drivers refuse, they can be terminated.

There's several more...


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> I don't have a link but you can find them on the internet.
> 
> Here's a few of the ways they violate IC laws...
> 
> ...


I agree Uber's rules suck but by us using their platform we agree to follow their rules...so is it breaking a IC law if we agree to their rules for platform use?


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

Jay Dean said:


> I agree Uber's rules suck but by us using their platform we agree to follow their rules...so is it breaking a IC law if we agree to their rules for platform use?


Don't mind him. @Nats121 is just forever bitter that he doesn't have what it takes to be successful in one of the best markets for ridesharing in the country. Some drivers are really good at hustling this game, but a majority aren't.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> I agree Uber's rules suck but by us using their platform we agree to follow their rules...so is it breaking a IC law if we agree to their rules for platform use?


It is illegal to classify and pay somebody as an independent contractor if their role is really that of an employee, regardless of whether the IC agrees to it or not. For example, GM (which is in the business of manufacturing cars) can't just decide that all of their assembly line workers (that manufacture cars) are independent contractors..........even if the assembly line workers agree to it.

He has some valid points. Uber operates in somewhat of a grey area with respect to ICs. There are some people that are clearly ICs (for example, if GM paid somebody to install fire sprinklers in their buildings). There are some people that are clearly employees (GM's assembly line workers). There are a lot of people that exist in the grey area in between.

What is kind of misleading is that he lists the areas where Uber drivers don't seem like independent contractors and presents it as if that is a conclusive case. The government realizes that it is not a black-and-white issue. It is a spectrum with lots of shades of grey. The points that he listed are just some of the guidelines that are used to determine whether or not somebody can be classified as an IC. You don't have to check off every single box to be an IC. (For example, if a company pays people to come in and clean the bathrooms twice a week, they are fairly safe classifying those people as independent contractors even though they have an ongoing business relationship with those people and they dictate when the bathrooms are to be cleaned.)

The key point that he left out (most likely deliberately) is that Uber's classification of its drivers as independent contractors has already been challenged in court, and it has been upheld. The court decided that Uber drivers have enough freedom and control over when and where they do work to be legitimately classified as independent contractors.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SOLA-RAH said:


> Don't mind him. @Nats121 is just forever bitter that he doesn't have what it takes to be successful in one of the best markets for ridesharing in the country. Some drivers are really good at hustling this game, but a majority aren't.


I guess I'm not a rich businessman like you with that big paying full time day job you bragged about last year when you formally announced your "retirement" from rideshare.

I don't make the whopping $24 per hour you make doing rideshare. Or is it $30 ?(your claims change).

But at 4am, while you're frantically lurching around to achieve your crumb bonuses and your bladder is ready to burst because you don't have "time" take make a piss stop, I'm sleeping in my nice comfy bed.

I know I should be jealous of all the fun you have in the wee hours of the morning before you go to your "real" job, but I'm not.



Launchpad McQuack said:


> It is illegal to classify and pay somebody as an independent contractor if their role is really that of an employee, regardless of whether the IC agrees to it or not. For example, GM (which is in the business of manufacturing cars) can't just decide that all of their assembly line workers (that manufacture cars) are independent contractors..........even if the assembly line workers agree to it.
> 
> He has some valid points. Uber operates in somewhat of a grey area with respect to ICs. There are some people that are clearly ICs (for example, if GM paid somebody to install fire sprinklers in their buildings). There are some people that are clearly employees (GM's assembly line workers). There are a lot of people that exist in the grey area in between.
> 
> ...


The reason I "left out" the few areas where Uber is in compliance is because I was asked to name areas where Uber is violating the law.

As far as the courts are concerned, suffice to say they don't always get it right. Dred Scott and Plessy vs Ferguson are two infamous examples of that.

Ideological bias and lack of knowledge of the subject matter can influence a judge's decision on matters such as IC compliance.

The people who crafted the IC regulations didn't believe that setting your own hours and being able to work at more than one job at a time was sufficient enough for forfeiting the protections and benefits of being an employee, and I agree with that.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> ------------------------------------------------------
> To the OP, I have never had an issue with Uber or Lyft not paying me what I earned. I don't do instant pay or whatever it is called. Itrack every trip I did and watch every penny.


Well, I have. 
Currently I've been waiting over a week now for earnings from a missing ride.
Uber acknowledges the missing ride.

I've called support twice so far (roughly 1 hr long each), with promises of payment in 24-48 hrs.
Never came through. Apparently, call #3 is needed. 
Despite support having notes from previous conversations, I have to explain the situtation once again.
Same routine. Support will say I'm wrong, then realize I'm not. 
Then put blame on me, then acknowledge the error on their end.
Then say, "Don't worry, it will be resolved in 24-48 hours"

Support acknowledges having every bit of info on the ride: times, rider name, pickup/dropoff addresses.
Yet they can't/won't fix it in a timely manner?
How many drivers out there would not realize the missing ride?
How many drivers would just let it go after several attempts with support?
Call it thievery, incompetence, or whatever. Its ridiculous.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Still having a hard time figuring out ur calculation.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Hopindrew said:


> Ah yes the rideshare driver that claims they are making decent money getting a piece of 68 cents a mile paying for their own gas, maintenance and their car is depreciating rapidly. You make very little. You and your car aren't any better than facts.
> 
> No they are illegal, they have been illegally operating since day one.


What's makes Uber/Lyft in your mind illegal was regulations by politicians for a few people, what U/L had done is kill the monopolies by taxi companies that were charging drivers as much as 3,000 a month to lease a cab and gouging the public with exorbitant rates. Now lets discuss illegal operations, I suspect you had a vested interest in a taxi company and U/L broke your money maker.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Florida calls then Transportation Network Company (TNC). Florida has a specific law for TNC's

I don't really understand why people are upset with how Uber and Lyft operate. If you don't like it don't participate in it. Kind of like I love to eat Beets but I don't try to make every one else eat them or sell them or cook them. Freedom of choice people.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> What's makes Uber/Lyft in your mind illegal was regulations by politicians for a few people, what U/L had done is kill the monopolies by taxi companies that were charging drivers as much as 3,000 a month to lease a cab and gouging the public with exorbitant rates. Now lets discuss illegal operations, I suspect you had a vested interest in a taxi company and U/L broke your money maker.


Bam!!



peteyvavs said:


> What's makes Uber/Lyft in your mind illegal was regulations by politicians for a few people, what U/L had done is kill the monopolies by taxi companies that were charging drivers as much as 3,000 a month to lease a cab and gouging the public with exorbitant rates. Now lets discuss illegal operations, I suspect you had a vested interest in a taxi company and U/L broke your money maker.


Oh yeah, Uber is forced to subsidize the taxi industry, just so unconstitutional.


----------



## Ishurue (Oct 20, 2018)

The Uber debit card instant cash out is free up to 5 times a day .


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> What's makes Uber/Lyft in your mind illegal was regulations by politicians for a few people, what U/L had done is kill the monopolies by taxi companies that were charging drivers as much as 3,000 a month to lease a cab and gouging the public with exorbitant rates. Now lets discuss illegal operations, I suspect you had a vested interest in a taxi company and U/L broke your money maker.


Actually you're wrong Uber won't be around 2 years from now. Because they lose BILLIONS. And don't pay their drivers enough. The cabs charge a price that's appropriate for a business to operate earn a profit and pay their drivers a livable wage.



FLKeys said:


> Florida calls then Transportation Network Company (TNC). Florida has a specific law for TNC's
> 
> I don't really understand why people are upset with how Uber and Lyft operate. If you don't like it don't participate in it. Kind of like I love to eat Beets but I don't try to make every one else eat them or sell them or cook them. Freedom of choice people.


Freedom for one side you mean


----------



## Sold My Soul For Stars (Dec 26, 2017)

There's a difference between ethical and legal. Just because someone views a company as unethical doesn't mean it's illegal


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

Sold My Soul For Stars said:


> There's a difference between ethical and legal. Just because someone views a company as unethical doesn't mean it's illegal


Rideshare operates illegally outside laws set by our government. Nice and easy to understand


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Hopindrew said:


> Actually you're wrong Uber won't be around 2 years from now. Because they lose BILLIONS. And don't pay their drivers enough. The cabs charge a price that's appropriate for a business to operate earn a profit and pay their drivers a livable wage.


News flash, IF U/L somehow are not around Fasten will just come with it's billion dollar backing and make something even better, you really think these entitled pax are going to wait for an hour on a smelly cab? 2019.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Hopindrew said:


> Actually you're wrong Uber won't be around 2 years from now.


16 million riders per day, 365 days per year.
And you really believe they are losing money?



Hopindrew said:


> Rideshare operates illegally outside laws set by our government. Nice and easy to understand


Nuh-Uh


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> 16 million riders per day, 365 days per year.
> And you really believe they are losing money?
> 
> Nuh-Uh


I know they are they admit it. It's no secret



Boca Ratman said:


> 16 million riders per day, 365 days per year.
> And you really believe they are losing money?
> 
> Nuh-Uh


You can't run a business earn a profit and pay your drivers reasonably on what Uber's charging which doesn't comply with regulations.



Boca Ratman said:


> 16 million riders per day, 365 days per year.
> And you really believe they are losing money?
> 
> Nuh-Uh
















They've lost billions in 2018 as well



Jay Dean said:


> News flash, IF U/L somehow are not around Fasten will just come with it's billion dollar backing and make something even better, you really think these entitled pax are going to wait for an hour on a smelly cab? 2019.


Once things change you'll be paying more for a ride with a rideshare company than a cab anyway


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Hopindrew said:


> I know they are they admit it. It's no secret
> 
> 
> You can't run a business earn a profit and pay your drivers reasonably on what Uber's charging which doesn't comply with regulations.
> ...


 Nauh millions of people depend on it for supplemental income, sorry popular interest will rule. Dirty cab industry practices and monopolies are finished as everyone needs a side hustle these days and requires very little skill to drive their "own"clean car.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Hopindrew said:


> I know they are they admit it. It's no secret
> 
> 
> You can't run a business earn a profit and pay your drivers reasonably on what Uber's charging which doesn't comply with regulations.
> ...


they shuffled and reinvested. they are a primarily held company, the report what they want. they don't have to open the books.

they are strategically losing money. 16 million rides per day, that is 6 billion rides per year, taking 25% or more come on. it's a shell game, uber has 100s of companies, each owning some of the patents. company A pays licensing fees to all the companies.

6 Billion rides per year with drivers bearing the costs of these rides. I simply do not believe the money is lost.



Hopindrew said:


> which doesn't comply with regulations.


ya-huh


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

Hopindrew said:


> I know they are they admit it. It's no secret
> 
> 
> You can't run a business earn a profit and pay your drivers reasonably on what Uber's charging which doesn't comply with regulations.
> ...





Hopindrew said:


> I know they are they admit it. It's no secret
> 
> 
> You can't run a business earn a profit and pay your drivers reasonably on what Uber's charging which doesn't comply with regulations.
> ...





Boca Ratman said:


> 16 million riders per day, 365 days per year.
> And you really believe they are losing money?
> 
> Nuh-Uh





Jay Dean said:


> News flash, IF U/L somehow are not around Fasten will just come with it's billion dollar backing and make something even better, you really think these entitled pax are going to wait for an hour on a smelly cab? 2019.


Oh putting down cabs well NEWS FLASH, many people can't stand Uber/Lyft. People complaining about rude drivers, being charged fraudulently for cleanup fees, bad vehicles, smelly and dirty vehicles, intoxicated drivers, let's not forget huge amounts of murder, rape assaults. In fact many passengers are now uncomfortable taking rideshare because of the numerous problems.



Boca Ratman said:


> they shuffled and reinvested. they are a primarily held company, the report what they want. they don't have to open the books.
> 
> they are strategically losing money. 16 million rides per day, that is 6 billion rides per year, taking 25% or more come on. it's a shell game, uber has 100s of companies, each owning some of the patents. company A pays licensing fees to all the companies.
> 
> ...


So the investors who cashed out now for less than their shares are worth did it to strategically lose money. I really don't think that's the case. They cashed out early so they don't lose it all.

This post thread is amazing. Rideshare drivers sticking up for illegal companies STEALING FROM THEM. It's absurd.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Hopindrew said:


> many people can't stand Uber/Lyft


16 million rider per day there are bound to be some unhappy people.



Hopindrew said:


> So the investors who cashed out now for less than their shares are worth did it to strategically lose money.


which investors specifically?

"Once things change you'll be paying more for a ride with a rideshare company than a cab anyway" < nuh-uh


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Hopindrew said:


> Oh putting down cabs well NEWS FLASH, many people can't stand Uber/Lyft. People complaining about rude drivers, being charged fraudulently for cleanup fees, bad vehicles, smelly and dirty vehicles, intoxicated drivers, let's not forget huge amounts of murder, rape assaults. In fact many passengers are now uncomfortable taking rideshare because of the numerous problems.


Meanwhile, we have cabbies driving unsafe vehicles, broken/missing taillights, broken/missing headlights, vehicles far in excess of state mileage maximums. We have cabbies working 18 hr shifts, sitting outside hotels for 12 hrs waiting for one $77 fare.

Yep, I hear passengers complain all the time about Uber/Lyft drivers, and they still continue to use the service, and they will continue to use the service.

You've still yet to post a specific law that Uber/Lyft are breaking, and after perusing your drivel, I now have a migraine.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

large multi billion dollar business generally do not make a profit on the books.
They generally put in a lot more money from investors or loans into the business to grow it quicker. It a bit too complicated for the average taxi driver to understand how that all works. 

It true if they dropped their self driving car division and their uber air division they could actually be profitable right now. Even if Uber or Lyft collapsed right now. This doesn't close the chapter either as others will fill the void as Pandora box already been opened. People going back to the dinosaur ways of phoning up for taxi or standing at taxi ranks are a hundred years behind the times.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

Frontier Guy said:


> Meanwhile, we have cabbies driving unsafe vehicles, broken/missing taillights, broken/missing headlights, vehicles far in excess of state mileage maximums. We have cabbies working 18 hr shifts, sitting outside hotels for 12 hrs waiting for one $77 fare.
> 
> Yep, I hear passengers complain all the time about Uber/Lyft drivers, and they still continue to use the service, and they will continue to use the service.
> 
> You've still yet to post a specific law that Uber/Lyft are breaking, and after perusing your drivel, I now have a migraine.


Drivers making part of 68 cents a mile paying for gas and maintenance and depreciation earn nothing. It's common sense. And Uber is stealing from you on top of that. Doesn't make sense to be driving rideshare


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Hopindrew said:


> Oh putting down cabs well NEWS FLASH, many people can't stand Uber/Lyft. People complaining about rude drivers, being charged fraudulently for cleanup fees, bad vehicles, smelly and dirty vehicles, intoxicated drivers, let's not forget huge amounts of murder, rape assaults. In fact many passengers are now uncomfortable taking rideshare because of the numerous problems.
> 
> 
> So the investors who cashed out now for less than their shares are worth did it to strategically lose money. I really don't think that's the case. They cashed out early so they don't lose it all.
> ...


Yea that's the same complaints taxis were getting before uber lyft....minus the clean up fee



Hopindrew said:


> Drivers making part of 68 cents a mile paying for gas and maintenance and depreciation earn nothing. It's common sense. And Uber is stealing from you on top of that. Doesn't make sense to be driving rideshare


And drivers leasing a cab for 650-800 a week is Bank???


----------



## Vivobot (Aug 11, 2018)

Hopindrew said:


> NYC is the only place I know of that make rideshare comply with some kind of reasonable law and that just happened


u r way over ur head. Nyc is regulated long before uber or lyft existed for rideshare. You cannoy drive in nyc just because you have a car anda driver license. You have to get licensed and get a car inspected by TLC (tnc). Recent regulation is only to make sure black car driver (uber, lyft, juno) makes atleast 27 dollar before expenses which is also yet been explained how it will be implemented or anything. 
Uber isn't illegally operating there is no argument about it


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Hopindrew said:


> Drivers making part of 68 cents a mile paying for gas and maintenance and depreciation earn nothing. It's common sense. And Uber is stealing from you on top of that. Doesn't make sense to be driving rideshare


You are hell bent on your opinion and it is okay it is your opinion. Others have their opinion and that is okay as well. I have my hard cold facts, I make a taxable profit. I also make a non taxable profit on the difference between the standard mileage rate and my actual expenses and depreciation. In my OPINION it is worth it but hey that is my opinion.



Hopindrew said:


> Rideshare operates illegally outside laws set by our government. Nice and easy to understand


*I am still waiting for you to post links to these laws that are being broken. I can't seem to find them on my own.*


----------



## Sold My Soul For Stars (Dec 26, 2017)

The term "illegal" is getting thrown around pretty loosely with no specific laws being cited to reference


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Hopindrew said:


> Drivers making part of 68 cents a mile paying for gas and maintenance and depreciation earn nothing. It's common sense. And Uber is stealing from you on top of that. Doesn't make sense to be driving rideshare


Common sense??? Here's common sense, right now, from my house, 40 minutes outside Denver, Colo., I can request Uber or Lyft and get a ride in about 15 minutes. It's a minimum of 1 hr, if at all, for a taxi to come to my house. As a driver, I know how bad my rideshare driver is being screwed, so I will tip accordingly so he/she isn't screwed.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Hopindrew said:


> This post thread is amazing. Rideshare drivers sticking up for illegal companies STEALING FROM THEM. It's absurd.


Uber doesn't steal from me.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> View attachment 297263
> 
> 
> you had a balance of 331.00
> ...


Nice job of explaiing it with pictures for them i said it in words and they couldn't comprehend it.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Assysalt said:


> I noticed on the first sunday 2.3.2019 I cashed out and had a -2.00. I got a tip and it put me at a 0.00 balance. I just thought it was a mistake and I didnt want to argue 1.50. This past sunday same thing! I got a 4 dollar tip that put me at a -2.00 balance. Pay attention to your cashout and keep records. They did the same thing to my husband. It they steal 2 from everyone they are making a killing.


I've been noticing this for quite some time... for me they start with a negative $.50 balance even if I put my earnings onto my GoBank card which is supposed to be free... Take that $.50 x all drivers and Uber is stealing a helluva lot of money... I


----------



## Assysalt (Apr 12, 2018)

Rockocubs said:


> Nice job of explaiing it with pictures for them i said it in words and they couldn't comprehend it.


Why take tips away after I got paid for a tip i earned. Its plainly in your face. So I earned 331 and then made a 6 tip that they conveniently cash out with my account. I earned 337, They did not give me that extra 6. So instead of a negative-.50 so i can collect my other 5.50 in tips I was robbed. Get real people that makes no sense to be at a -6.00


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Assysalt said:


> Why take tips away after I got paid for a tip i earned. Its plainly in your face. So I earned 331 and then made a 6 tip that they conveniently cash out with my account. I earned 337, They did not give me that extra 6. So instead of a negative-.50 so i can collect my other 5.50 in tips I was robbed. Get real people that makes no sense to be at a -6.00


You made 331.00. and cashed out.

your deposit was 337.00.

331 + 6 =337.

When you cashed out your 6.00 in tips were added to you deposit but had not been listed on yet. do you lot see that the deposit was 337.00 ?

The 6.00 in tips was given to you before it was listed in your app.

the .50 is the fee to cash out.

all your money was there.

When you pressed the cash out out button you had. $331.00. They deposit $337.00.

$6.00 more than 331.00. that 6.00 is your tips.

you didnt get ripped off here.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Assysalt said:


> Why take tips away after I got paid for a tip i earned. Its plainly in your face. So I earned 331 and then made a 6 tip that they conveniently cash out with my account. I earned 337, They did not give me that extra 6. So instead of a negative-.50 so i can collect my other 5.50 in tips I was robbed. Get real people that makes no sense to be at a -6.00


Probably for accounting and tax purposes they have to separate that money but you still got it...an accountant would be awesome for this thread to explain it. And a lawyer for the other argument here lol


----------



## beantowncruiser (Jan 6, 2018)

Why is anyone even giving this Hopelessdrew guy the time of day? I think he's just bitter because rideshare is putting taxi companies with filthy cars and nasty drivers out of business. Like it or not, for better or worse, rideshare is the future.


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

beantowncruiser said:


> Like it or not, for better or worse, rideshare is the future.


Oh God, I sure hope not!


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

UberProphet? said:


> Oh God, I sure hope not!


Toys-R-Us, Sears, PaylessShoes ..... they all also believed the internet wasn't the future. We will someday add Taxi Cab Drivers to the list.........


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

After reading the fuzzy mathematical calculations in this thread, it becomes painfully obvious why Uber and Lyft do what they do... they do it because 99% of rideshare drivers are incapable of doing simple math on how they're being compensated. If drivers can't figure out their own pay, they'll eventually roll over and allow the rideshare companies to do what they do best... rob drivers. .


----------



## Noob-ber (Dec 25, 2018)

Hopindrew said:


> I'm trying to figure out why people drive for illegally operating rideshare companies who steal from their drivers.


I am trying to figure out why people who are saying don't drive for rideshare companies spend their time posting on rideshare company forums.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

When Uber and Lyft were first introduced they both operated illegally. Now, like it or not, they are mostly legal. 

To the OP its is clear you were paid correctly. If you want a few more dollars stop using instant pay.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Bbonez said:


> When Uber and Lyft were first introduced they both operated illegally. Now, like it or not, they are mostly legal.
> 
> To the OP its is clear you were paid correctly. If you want a few more dollars stop using instant pay.


It is true that they 'started' operating illegally, at least in my town. I was talking with drivers making 2k a week that didn't even try...but was ILLEGAL so I didn't jump on board. It became legal (then I did), then the rates just kept going down..and are continuing to do so. They did test the waters of legality, but that was 2014 in Austin..since then they have operated "legally".

He Can't just jump out in 2019 and say they are operating illegally, lol if they were, drivers would be making hand over fist again in money.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

jgiun1 said:


> Yea that's the same complaints taxis were getting before uber lyft....minus the clean up fee
> 
> 
> And drivers leasing a cab for 650-800 a week is Bank???


Depends on what you make. Cab drivers are charged differently in different places. Rideshare drivers are ruining their personal vehicles cab drivers aren't. There's a reason nyc regulated rideshare. Now drivers are guaranteed at least something reasonable there. I've pulled in 3000 in a week. I keep 1500 cab company keeps 1500. Plus I keep all my tips (95% riders tip) which are great compared to almost nothing with rideshare and the cab company takes care of their vehicle I drive.?



Frontier Guy said:


> Common sense??? Here's common sense, right now, from my house, 40 minutes outside Denver, Colo., I can request Uber or Lyft and get a ride in about 15 minutes. It's a minimum of 1 hr, if at all, for a taxi to come to my house. As a driver, I know how bad my rideshare driver is being screwed, so I will tip accordingly so he/she isn't screwed.


Well you're one of the very few who tip so your not the normal rideshare passenger. Most don't tip. I as a cab driver get 95%passengers tip and make more off the ride and I'm using a company vehicle taken care of by the company therefore I make a reasonable livable wage.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Hopindrew said:


> Depends on what you make. Cab drivers are charged differently in different places. Rideshare drivers are ruining their personal vehicles cab drivers aren't. There's a reason nyc regulated rideshare. Now drivers are guaranteed at least something reasonable there. I've pulled in 3000 in a week. I keep 1500 cab company keeps 1500. Plus I keep all my tips (95% riders tip) which are great compared to almost nothing with rideshare and the cab company takes care of their vehicle I drive.?


50/50 split with the cab company isn't that great. How many hours did you work to make that $3,000? Based on a search of the area, there's only really one cab company in your area, based on the size of the area and the fares charged, you worked your little butt off.



Hopindrew said:


> Well you're one of the very few who tip so your not the normal rideshare passenger. Most don't tip. I as a cab driver get 95%passengers tip and make more off the ride and I'm using a company vehicle taken care of by the company therefore I make a reasonable livable wage.


Yeah, I want to see your contract with your cab company showing what your hourly pay or your split is. And as you pointed out above, you're splitting fares 50/50 with the company for that car. SO you're no better off than a rideshare driver.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

Frontier Guy said:


> 50/50 split with the cab company isn't that great. How many hours did you work to make that $3,000? Based on a search of the area, there's only really one cab company in your area, based on the size of the area and the fares charged, you worked your little butt off.
> 
> Yeah, I want to see your contract with your cab company showing what your hourly pay or your split is. And as you pointed out above, you're splitting fares 50/50 with the company for that car. SO you're no better off than a rideshare driver.


I'm paying 50/50 of 2.50 to 3.00 a mile depending on county not 68cents a mile and Uber's taking you for at least 25% if not more from what I have heard that's a huge difference. I pay zero towards car maintenance, mechanical breakdowns, depreciation because I drive a company car.? I get nice tips on top of that. 95% of riders tip. And many tip well compared to almost nothing rideshare drivers get in tips. I know, I know rideshare drivers always whining about not getting tips. I met a woman who bought a car through Uber, they had to come and repo the car. She was making peanuts. They seem miserable. Then my Christmas bonus and my birthday bonus.??? WAY WAY WAY BETTER THAN MISERABLE RIDESHARE. Not even in the same galaxy. I'm making 1.25 to 1.50 a mile after cab company takes theirs. I get tips on almost every ride which I get 100% of. You're making .51 cents a mile if Uber's only grabbing 25% but I have heard they're taking more. Paying for everything for yourself gas maintenance breakdowns depreciation. You are working for nothing.

Also meter starts at 2.50 or 3.00 before even pressing the gas pedal. And there's 9 cab companies here.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hopindrew said:


> I'm paying 50/50 of 2.50 to 3.00 a mile depending on county not 68cents a mile and Uber's taking you for at least 25% if not more from what I have heard that's a huge difference. I pay zero towards car maintenance, mechanical breakdowns, depreciation because I drive a company car.? I get nice tips on top of that. 95% of riders tip. And many tip well compared to almost nothing rideshare drivers get in tips. I know, I know rideshare drivers always whining about not getting tips. I met a woman who bought a car through Uber, they had to come and repo the car. She was making peanuts. They seem miserable. Then my Christmas bonus and my birthday bonus.??? WAY WAY WAY BETTER THAN MISERABLE RIDESHARE. Not even in the same galaxy. I'm making 1.25 to 1.50 a mile after cab company takes theirs. I get tips on almost every ride which I get 100% of. You're making .51 cents a mile if Uber's only grabbing 25% but I have heard they're taking more. Paying for everything for yourself gas maintenance breakdowns depreciation. You are working for nothing.
> 
> Also meter starts at 2.50 or 3.00 before even pressing the gas pedal. And there's 9 cab companies here.


So do you not own a personal vehicle? If you do, you still have car pymts and maintenance. Unless your $1.25 to $1.50/mi allowed you to pay cash for it. I can't speak for others but my fares have a base rate of $2.16 to $3 (before meter starts)and I have a guaranteed pay out of $1.21 to $1.50 per mile, pretty equivalent to your $1.25 -1.50/mi. That is guaranteed, as in regardless of the % they take and the prices go up from there.
So no, you're no better than us. In fact you coming to our Forum to talk shit, makes you less of a person than we are. We don't go to any cab driver sites and talk shit. you're a miserable person with way too much time on their hands
.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

@Hopindrew 
Who's making .51 cents a mile? I will bet you $10k that NOBODY in the United States drives for .51 cents a mile!

I make over $1.50+ per mile on base fares that's if there is NO surge!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Bbonez said:


> @Hopindrew
> Who's making .51 cents a mile? I will bet you $10k that NOBODY in the United States drives for .51 cents a mile!
> 
> I make over $1.50+ per mile on base fares that's if there is NO surge!
> View attachment 298808


Detroit at..what is it again? I havent kept up after I last heard lol, Orlando...I know they are nearing the .50. What are you asking?


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> Detroit at..what is it again? I havent kept up after I last heard lol, Orlando...I know they are nearing the .50. What are you asking?


Nobody is getting paid .51 cents a mile like @Hopindrew said. The lowest cities in the nation pay about 100 times that amount.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Bbonez said:


> Nobody is getting paid .51 cents a mile like @Hopindrew said. The lowest cities in the nation pay about 100 times that amount.


I have heard the horror stories from Detroit and Orlando...did that change?


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> I have heard the horror stories from Detroit and Orlando...did that change?


I have no idea but common sense says people wont work for a fraction of a cent. 200 miles for $1? Come on it was never that bad!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Bbonez said:


> I have no idea but common sense says people wont work for a fraction of a cent. 200 miles for $1? Come on it was never that bad!


its happening, sadly, in very deprived areas and retirement communities they know people will drive cars into the ground.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> its happening, sadly, in very deprived areas and retirement communities they know people will drive cars into the ground.


Show me one screenshot where uber paid anyone that low. I think your confused, there is a big difference between .51 cents & .51 dollars.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Bbonez said:


> Show me one screenshot where uber paid anyone that low. I think your confused, there is a big difference between .51 cents & .51 dollars.


You know damn well he meant 51 cents a mile lol


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

You work for 51 cents a mile if that, if that. YOU ARE MAKING NOTHING. ZERO. IT costs you more than that to operate.

OMG I'm amazed how people think.?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Hopindrew said:


> You work for 51 cents a mile if that, if that. YOU ARE MAKING NOTHING. ZERO. IT costs you more than that to operate.


Jason Voorhees returns


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Hopindrew said:


> You work for 51 cents a mile if that, if that. YOU ARE MAKING NOTHING. ZERO. IT costs you more than that to operate.


Who works for 51 cents? You have seen screenshots to the contrary and still you keep talking without facts to back up your statements.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Salt Lake City we're running $.58/mile and $.15/minute. Not to far above $.51. Could use a bump, but it's also a smaller market where a large % of the population doesn't partake in alcohol. Airport is the bread and butter here. That said, I generally pull $15-20/hr unless it's miserably slow or I plan the airport queue wrong and get stuck sitting there. And lately I think Uber is feeling squeezed by Lyft in this area and running more "Quests". Base + Quest + Surge = Bank/Hr. Have to be smart, plan you strategy, and hope for some luck.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

Bbonez said:


> Who works for 51 cents? You have seen screenshots to the contrary and still you keep talking without facts to back up your statements.


You work for peanuts and you're paying for your own maintenance on your personal vehicle and depreciating it's value at the same time. WHY? Somebody please give me a reasonable reason why somebody would do this. And they're stealing from you and they're always trying to find ways to pay you less tomorrow. I'm scratching my head. Why? Please I need to know. It's pathetic that somebody wouldn't mind being used that badly.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hopindrew said:


> You work for peanuts and you're paying for your own maintenance on your personal vehicle and depreciating it's value at the same time. WHY? Somebody please give me a reasonable reason why somebody would do this. And they're stealing from you and they're always trying to find ways to pay you less tomorrow. I'm scratching my head. Why? Please I need to know. It's pathetic that somebody wouldn't mind being used that badly.


Share Gif: https://media2.giphy.com/media/xUPGcm3irC17U1FgMo/200.gif?cid=029136eb5c6e2ac249394f6c51b6c071

Says the person who refuses to post any of the laws that are being broken. Yes, everyone please answer all of these questions right now. ⬆⬆⬆This is an example of a truly miserable cabby. Miserable cabby party of one, your table is ready.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Share Gif: https://media2.giphy.com/media/xUPGcm3irC17U1FgMo/200.gif?cid=029136eb5c6e2ac249394f6c51b6c071
> 
> Says the person who refuses to post any of the laws that are being broken. Yes, everyone please answer all of these questions right now. ⬆⬆⬆This is an example of a truly miserable cabby. Miserable cabby party of one, your table is ready.


People in denial. That's got to be the answer. I couldn't imagine working for part of 68 cents a mile. LMAO Yes folks they're getting part of 68 cents a mile. Think about that 68 cents and Uber's taking at least 17 cents of each mile. 68 CENTS LMAO!!!!!! Hysterical !!!!!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hopindrew said:


> People in denial. That's got to be the answer. I couldn't imagine working for part of 68 cents a mile. LMAO Yes folks they're getting part of 68 cents a mile. Think about that 68 cents and Uber's taking at least 17 cents of each mile. 68 CENTS LMAO!!!!!! Hysterical !!!!!


So you're blind and an idiot? I'm pretty sure a few of us have posted earnings. I know I did and mine's pretty equivalent to yours if not more. You seriously need help. You are on here just repeating a bunch of babble with absolutely no evidence to back up anything you're saying. I swear you just like to hear yourself talk. Perhaps you have Short man syndrome? Or you're just a keyboard Ninja/warrior?


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> So you're blind and an idiot? I'm pretty sure a few of us have posted earnings. I know I did and mine's pretty equivalent to yours if not more. You seriously need help. You are on here just repeating a bunch of babble with absolutely no evidence to back up anything you're saying. I swear you just like to hear yourself talk. Perhaps you have Short man syndrome? Or you're just a keyboard Ninja/warrior?


Everyone here is now dumber for listening to you, I award you no points and may god have mercy on your soul. 68 cents a mile Hah OMG LMAO

Think about it. You're getting a peice of 68 cents a mile. How does one even try to argue getting part of 68 cents a mile which doesn't even cover your expenses. Let me say that again. 68 cents. Why? I would be embarrassed to earn part of 68 cents a mile then use that to pay for your expenses which leaves you with nothing.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Lets see if I fully depreciate my car in 5 years add to that all my expenses including an extra $4000 for future maintenance it will cost me 38¢ per mile over 5 years to operate my car and this includes all my personal use of the car. So my part time driving covers my car expenses 100% and returns me a taxable profit that I shelter into a SEP IRA. Works for me, I'll continue to be a stupid driver for Uber& Lyft that breaks laws that we can't find on the books.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hopindrew said:


> Everyone here is now dumber for listening to you, I award you no points and may god have mercy on your soul. 68 cents a mile Hah OMG LMAO
> 
> Think about it. You're getting a peice of 68 cents a mile. How does one even try to argue getting part of 68 cents a mile which doesn't even cover your expenses. Let me say that again. 68 cents. Why? I would be embarrassed to earn part of 68 cents a mile then use that to pay for your expenses which leaves you with nothing.


 I can't answer that because I don't make anything less than $1.21 a mile but hey apparently this is your delusional world.


----------



## Mike-CMH (Sep 19, 2016)

I get .54 cents a mile just as a write-off for IRS. But that's besides the point.

I've been doing Lyft/Uber full time for 2.75 years and make a good living at it. The argument of working for pennies isn't true.

I work from 3AM-8AM M-F. Average 500 bucks a week. What did I do before that? I worked as a property maintenance worker, for a property management company for 12 bucks an hour. I had to drive my car to every location in this big city. How much did I make for 40 hours? About 480 minus 25% taxes = 360 per week. 

So yes, I am making roughly the same, but only because I choose to work at the times I want to; and much less hours. I look at it like this: I'm not having part of my check going towards taxes each week. So I pocket that. At the end of the year, the .54 per mile write off is plenty for me not to owe taxes. So i converted that into the deprecation of the car, but that's a business expense.

I don't see how I'm this poor smuck for doing ride share.

Before: I had to move furniture when people got evicted, work in houses that had no heat sometimes or no A/C in summer. Painting, plumbing, electrical. Cleaning houses to be presentable to the next tenant.

After: I now sit in a climate controlled office and the most work I have to do is turn a powered steering wheel. Pretty happy for 2.75 years


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

Mike-CMH said:


> I get .54 cents a mile just as a write-off for IRS. But that's besides the point.
> 
> I've been doing Lyft/Uber full time for 2.75 years and make a good living at it. The argument of working for pennies isn't true.
> 
> ...


So now not only are you working for nothing but Uber has now found a new way to keep your money. How's that new surge method working out for you. LMAO Now they're taking most of the surge from you. When will you learn?


----------



## Nikki S (Dec 15, 2017)

They are thieves! Period.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Today I had a passenger actually Tip me cash because he "heard" that Uber was taking a % of the Tips? I honestly have never done the math on my earning sort out if true or not..


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

dauction said:


> Today I had a passenger actually Tip me cash because he "heard" that Uber was taking a % of the Tips? I honestly have never done the math on my earning sort out if true or not..


I guess it is possible. They would have to be doing it on trips where tha PAX tips immediately. otherwise it would be too easy to get caught. I really don't think they are, going public leads them subject to audit, if they got caught it would be bad news for them.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

noMONEYout said:


> its 99.9% illegal.
> 
> not one of these cowards would go in a womans purse or a mans pockets & steal from them, none would look an adult human in the eyes & offer $2-4 gross to deliver 100-500+ pounds 1-10 miles in a 2+ ton vehicle in 2019, in 1970 maybe.
> 
> ...


That makes no sense but making up lies about someone lol You just accomplished an attempt at slander, good for you. Although I agree it is 'wrong' so to throw me in is funny as hell. Uber and Lyft is legal by the "law" not what you feel is right or wrong or make up crap as you go along lol

Don't go biting the people talking because the truth hurts, lol just accept it, unless you have a law degree where you can enlighten everyone what law is being broken?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Is Sunday MHMR internet day and did we get the Schizophrenia lawyer on the forum this evening? *Lol*


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

noMONEYout said:


> uber lyft doesnt supersede the constitution
> 
> they violate it 15+ million times per day
> 
> ...


What LAW is being broken, law....law=legal, one question, one answer


----------



## EyesWideShut (Jul 25, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> They do comply with the laws, please explain


Not federal and state employment laws. One day this will rear it's ugly head in the form of back employment taxes, e.g., social security due Drivers. "...A rose by any other name is still a rose..." These Drivers are not Independent Contractors entirely, but are controlled in many ways like employees. Not that I support rude and disrespectful taxi drivers (for those who fit such charactization) but Rideshare companies do what will enhance the results of their bottom line, and if that means calling a rose a daisy to cut or minimize their costs, they will by pretending drivers are independent. PLEASE REVIEW THE IRS "20 COMMON LAW FACTORS" a guideline used to distinguish employees from so-called contractors.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

EyesWideShut said:


> Not federal and state employment laws. One day this will rear it's ugly head in the form of back employment taxes, e.g., social security due Drivers. "...A rose by any other name is still a rose..." These Drivers are not Independent Contractors entirely, but are controlled in many ways like employees. Not that I support rude and disrespectful taxi drivers (for those who fit such charactization) but Rideshare companies do what will enhance the results of their bottom line, and if that means calling a rose a daisy to cut or minimize their costs, they will by pretending drivers are independent. PLEASE REVIEW THE IRS "20 COMMON LAW FACTORS" a guideline used to distinguish employees from so-called contractors.


Very few independant meet all of these 20. I meet more with UBER and LYFT then I have in the past while doing contract work. Now DoorDash for sure is more a employee situation from the standpoint you have to schedule shifts and there are only certain times you can work.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Hopindrew said:


> So if rideshare was you're only job you'd be poor. So you're making legally operated transportation businesses and their drivers poor. Good for you. You must be proud


There's obviously something wrong with you. I'd be poor if McDonalds was my only job. Making an average of 25 an hour for Uber is not poor where I live, it's average.

I am making drivers poor? Did you just fall off the turnip truck? People making bad choices in life make themselves poor.

I am proud of what I have accomplished over the last 30 years, something that I suspect you can't come close to claiming based on your pathetic posts.


----------



## EyesWideShut (Jul 25, 2019)

Rockocubs said:


> Very few independant meet all of these 20. I meet more with UBER and LYFT then I have in the past while doing contract work. Now DoorDash for sure is more a employee situation from the standpoint you have to schedule shifts and there are only certain times you can work.


Thank u for your reply. As an Ex-tax Auditor, I disagree with your assessment, but do agree that all 20 generally do not apply, but the litmus test is such that "All 20" do not have to apply to be deemed, technically, an employee.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Hopindrew said:


> No they are illegal, they have been illegally operating since day one.


Rather than insisting that they operate illegally, how about posting some facts showing how they operate illegally? I hate to break it to you, but your opinion is not fact.


----------



## Ubersux139782 (Feb 27, 2016)

Assysalt said:


> I noticed on the first sunday 2.3.2019 I cashed out and had a -2.00. I got a tip and it put me at a 0.00 balance. I just thought it was a mistake and I didnt want to argue 1.50. This past sunday same thing! I got a 4 dollar tip that put me at a -2.00 balance. Pay attention to your cashout and keep records. They did the same thing to my husband. It they steal 2 from everyone they are making a killing.


Just another reason i quit driving for Uber/lyft. Keep driving for pennies and you'll always be paid pennies.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Hopindrew said:


> They both don't comply with the laws that regulate transportation. That's why rideshare drivers are paid so poorly and when there's an issue like money being stolen there's nothing drivers can do about it


There's no regulations to stop Uber and lyft, That's why they can get away with paying drivers low wages and steal tips.



Ubersux139782 said:


> Just another reason i quit driving for Uber/lyft. Keep driving for pennies and you'll always be paid pennies.


I started driving for Uber a year after they started in my Market, I stopped driving when the rates fell below $1.00 a mile.


----------



## Ubersux139782 (Feb 27, 2016)

Mike-CMH said:


> I get .54 cents a mile just as a write-off for IRS. But that's besides the point.
> 
> I've been doing Lyft/Uber full time for 2.75 years and make a good living at it. The argument of working for pennies isn't true.
> 
> ...


Uber is the illusion of making money. And yes, you are driving for pennies. I make $2.40/mile on every trip. This week, it's only Thursday, I've already made $1450 in fares. I've put $230 in fuel, paid my $200 in lease for the week today. I've netted $1020 and have 3 days to go. Yes, pennies is what you make. Good luck to you.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mike-CMH said:


> I get .54 cents a mile just as a write-off for IRS. But that's besides the point.
> 
> I've been doing Lyft/Uber full time for 2.75 years and make a good living at it. The argument of working for pennies isn't true.
> 
> ...


Again ?


----------



## Ubersux139782 (Feb 27, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Again ?


Yes, again. Doing my part to make uber drivers see you are being taken advantage of.


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

They tried not paying me during Christmas time. Over $500 dollars. I called them, on hold for an hour, then told me that my credit card was reported stolen. Bullshit, since it is my debit card and used for everything. Waited 2 weeks for money and went ballistic on them scumbags.


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

Ssgcraig said:


> My car is great, 2018 model SUV. I am retired, I get a pension check every month and I also work a DOD contracting job, Uber pay for vacations and extra things.


I do want to mention, high mileage past a certain point no longer affects your vehicle's blue book value but... Try and find a buyer for a 4 year old car that has 200,000 miles on the clock that still wants to pay blue book price.

Also if your insurance company catches on...
They won't be happy about that, and catch on they will so long you swap cars every 2-4 years.
It's called patterning.


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

Hopindrew said:


> That's mature. Actually I didn't apply at McDonald's but to be honest I would make more at McDonald's working part time than working full time doing rideshare. Also to even show you really don't know what you're talking about not all places have medallions so the medallion thing doesn't affect the company I work for. In fact most places don't.


Folks think that nyc version of taxi exist everywhere. Most taxi company dont use medallion


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Hopindrew said:


> So if rideshare was you're only job you'd be poor. So you're making legally operated transportation businesses and their drivers poor. Good for you. You must be proud


I'd say Hop is the smart driver. If other drivers are getting poor, then they are the unintelligent ones.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

sidemouse said:


> I do want to mention, high mileage past a certain point no longer affects your vehicle's blue book value but... Try and find a buyer for a 4 year old car that has 200,000 miles on the clock that still wants to pay blue book price.
> 
> Also if your insurance company catches on...
> They won't be happy about that, and catch on they will so long you swap cars every 2-4 years.
> It's called patterning.


I think mileage affects your car at many points. I agree, try selling a car 4 years old with 200K on it, upside down is the term. This is why you bank the $.58 a mile you write off on your taxes, take that money and put it into the loan if you have one.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Hopindrew said:


> I'm trying to figure out why people drive for illegally operating rideshare companies who steal from their drivers.


Ask yourself this question perhaps?


----------

